# weaning mice



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

what food can you use for weaning mice


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Normally the babies should try to eat momma's food once they opened their eyes and start wandering trough the cage. afaik you don't need to give any special food.


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

oh ok


----------

